# Rgianelli Hits Me From South of Miami!!



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

So I'm just taking care of customers, and this is the thanks I get. A tactical strike from Havana via California!! Rob, this is not over!! 
Volunteers NEVER just roll over and take this kind of treatment....


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh man, you GOTTA get him back for that!:biggrin:

PS - :dribble:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

omg, those are tasty looking!
today I could sit out here all day smoking... those would be a big plus 
grats, and i hope you recover soon, they will be a nice 'get better' treat!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, that is a sweet hit!! Some tasty cigars :dribble: And Mike you deserve it brother


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Maduro5 - best cohiba IMHO!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

wow that is nice!!!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

The San Cristobal already got torched. Woot!!
Rob... you are the MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow that is a nice hit.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*An Awesome and well deserved smack-down!*


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

leafandale said:


> The San Cristobal already got torched. Woot!!
> Rob... you are the MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


woot, no wasting time here!
burning em up, best way to clear out the humi for more shelling


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

sseagle said:


> omg, those are tasty looking!
> today I could sit out here all day smoking... those would be a big plus
> grats, and i hope you recover soon, they will be a nice 'get better' treat!


:biggrin:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow--now thems is smokes


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

Great Hit!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit. Good looking smokes.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Hit!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, he didn't just hit you, he beat your a$$! :brick:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

You check and see if everyone so ok after that bomb


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice Rob, very nice indeed!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a serious hit there!!!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Absolutely awe inspiring. :dribble:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

wow nice smokes


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

some more nice smokes!!very nice!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Rob definitely knows how to kick some serious ASS! What a great hit on a simply superb BOTL! Awesome 

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Sweet! What an awesome hit.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Super hit Rob!!

Mike you deserve the hit......I will talking to you soon (he he)


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great hit


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

woweee
great great hit
:dribble:
sorry couldnt help myself
:dribble:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, those look damn good!


----------

